# 2021 Auto World Country Charger Chase Race Set



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

We just posted the new product release article covering the Auto World Country Charger Chase race set. Check it out here: 2021 Auto World Country Charger Chase Race Set 

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice...


----------

